# Bloomberg accusa: cessione? Garanzie iniziali erano false.



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2016)

Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida. 
Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.

*Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*
_*
Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.

Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*

_

_

*Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*

_


Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2016)

*Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*



Bravi , comunicati ufficiali . Ilresto sono solo palle .


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*



ma perchè bloomberg ce l'ha con noi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*



i 100 milioni allora chi li ha messi, topo gigio?

O Sonny Wu? Aahahahah dai Bloomblerg.


----------



## Black (21 Settembre 2016)

ma per caso Forchielli lavora per Bloomberg?


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Settembre 2016)

E adesso chi lo tiene più il Tarzanelli?


----------



## naliM77 (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



all'inizio della trattativa può dire tante cose. Questa trattativa è iniziata a novembre del 2014, magari all'inizio le cose stavano così, magari qualcuno della cordata di maggio per rassicurare Fininvest aveva presentato il documento...

in generale, sulla fonte anonima all'interno della trattativa, io ho un solo sospettato e spero che venga cacciato a pedate nel sedere il prima possibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Eh si documenti tanto falsi e ben fatti che gli studi legali di Fininvest non se ne sono accorti e Bloomberg si...ma mi faccia il piacere.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Settembre 2016)

Letto l'articolo originale sul sito Bloomberg.
Il tutto si fonda su dichiarazioni di una persona che pretende di essere ben informata sui fatti, che vuole rimanere anonima.
Il fatto dovrebbe risalire a parecchio tempo fa. 
Personalmente non escludo che possa essere avvenuto: taroccare un documento bancario è una cosa semplicissima, ma ovviamente chi lo prende in considerazione lo sa benissimo che può essere taroccato e attende la prova dei fatti senza compromettersi. 
Prova che è arrivata sotto forma di 100 Mln di caparra, _op, op, din, din..._
Certamente potrebbe essere in malafede anche l'anonimo in questione, ma di questo Bloomberg non se ne preoccupa.
Adesso aspettiamo la reazione dei vari Forchielli, Ravezzani, Repubblica e giornalaisti vari, che non aspettano altro che questo per mettere le mani nelle feci e impastare un articolo ad hoc, spacciandolo per farina del loro sacco: non sanno fare altro.

Alla faccia delle dichiarazioni ufficiali di Sino-Europe e Fininvest.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Di fronte a dichiarazioni ufficiali provenienti dalle fonti produttive di fatti, e quindi fatti esse stesse, le illazioni di una fonte anonima, correttamente riportate come tali da Bloomberg, non hanno alcun valore. Tra il presunto evento ed oggi sono corsi cento milioni di euro, pare.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Roba gravissima. Speriamo sia una panzana.


----------



## naliM77 (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roba gravissima. Speriamo sia una panzana.



l'articolo, letto altrove, parla di 25 aprile. Oggi siamo a settembre.

Da allora di verifiche ne sono statae fatte (sono passati 5 mesi), anche abbastanza, probabilmente questo documento falso può essere alla base del "cambio" personaggi nella trattativa, la cosa probabilmente sarà stata taciuta per non gettare fango sulle persone escluse, ma la gola profonda probabilmente non ha avuto problemi a parlare...

Aggiungo che se non erro la Sino-Europe, non eissteva nemmeno il 25 aprile...


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma perchè bloomberg ce l'ha con noi?



È Galatioto che rosica e fa pressione sui media americani.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> l'articolo, letto altrove, parla di 25 aprile. Oggi siamo a settembre.
> 
> Da allora di verifiche ne sono statae fatte (sono passati 5 mesi), anche abbastanza, probabilmente questo documento falso può essere alla base del "cambio" personaggi nella trattativa, la cosa probabilmente sarà stata taciuta per non gettare fango sulle persone escluse, ma la gola profonda probabilmente non ha avuto problemi a parlare...
> 
> Aggiungo che se non erro la Sino-Europe, non eissteva nemmeno il 25 aprile...


Molto verosimile, benché si stia sempre parlando di fonte anonima...


----------



## milanista_79 (21 Settembre 2016)

Fininvest (holding di uno dei maggiori gruppi di comunicazione a livello internazionale) ed il consorzio cinese sottoscrivono un preliminare di vendita, con caparra versata di 100 milioni, avvalendosi di studi legali e finanziari di primo livello.
E secondo Bloomberg tutto questo avviene con un "foglietto" falsificato come garanzia bancaria!
Non vale nemmeno la pena esprimere commenti.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> È Galatioto che rosica e fa pressione sui media americani.


Non credo: le circostanze riferite atterrebbero al periodo di sua conduzione dei negoziati.


----------



## naliM77 (21 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non credo: le circostanze riferite atterrebbero al periodo di sua conduzione dei negoziati.



e ricordiamolo, è stato "cacciato" in malo modo...


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2016)

Che figuraccia Galatioto....si è giocato anni e anni di carriera....lui e quel fallito di Gancikoff. Imbroglioni.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Settembre 2016)

Complimenti a Bloomberg per due cose:
1) Continua a citare notizie "raccolte da una fonte che preferisce rimanere anonima", come a dire "me lo ha detto un mio amico che gliel'ha detto un suo amico, del quale però non ti dico il nome".
2) Avere rassicurato anni fa i risparmiatori e gli investitori circa l'affidabilità della Lehman Brothers.
Così, giusto per far capire la competenza della testata.
Comunque ha già scritto bene qualche fratello rossoner qui sopra: atteniamoci ai comunicati ufficiali delle parti interessate e stop.


----------



## medjai (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Quella fonte anonima può essere Forchielli?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E' palese che dopo le sorprese antecedenti alla firma del preliminare, qualcuno ci sia rimasto sotto e adesso stia utilizzando queste soffiate per far male oppure ottenere qualcosa che ancora non ha. Dubito infatti che sia una ritorsione fine a sé stessa.
Ciascuno si faccia una propria idea su chi possa essere la fonte anonima di Bloomberg (per me NON è Galatioto che dopo anni di carriera non scenderebbe mai a tanto) e concentratevi solamente sui fatti: i soldi della caparra sono arrivati e a detta degli acquirenti non ci sono problemi neanche per i successivi.

Tutto il resto è fuffa. Con il closing per fortuna finiranno anche tutte queste storielle.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

*Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.

Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2016)

*Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> 
> Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*



bella roba... Gancikoff e Galatioto due bei personaggi


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*



Ce la faranno sudare fino all'ultimo.


----------



## S T B (21 Settembre 2016)

questa notizia sulla gazzetta ha scatenato i perdazzurri e i giuventini... tutti ad esultare. Ho una voglia di fargli rimangiare tutto. Poverelli


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Settembre 2016)

Che idiozia.

Solite voci di corridoio di chi ci vuole male.

Ma non fa nulla... a loro le voci, a noi i 100 mln di caparra e la certezza di un futuro radioso.

Rosichino pure, se li fa stare meglio, ci insultino, dicano che è tutto finto: la realtà non si cura dei loro deliri da TSO.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> 
> Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*



Tutto per destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non credo: le circostanze riferite atterrebbero al periodo di sua conduzione dei negoziati.



vabbè, era una battuta.


----------



## robs91 (21 Settembre 2016)

Il solo fatto che escano queste notizie è estremamente grave e preoccupante, e tra l'altro la smentita delle fonti vicine a finivest all'Ansa non mi sembra così perentoria.Qui ce la possiamo prendere pure con Festa,che pone delle domande, e con Bloomberg ma la realtà è che tutto ciò nasce perchè non c'è piena trasparenza in questa operazione e alcune cose non tornano(come sempre quando ci sono di mezzo Finivest e Berlusconi) .Dai due capo cordata Han li e Yonghong li che sono perfetti sconosciuti,per finire all'incomprensibile richiesta di anonimato degli investitori manco stessero riciclando denaro.Boh, vedremo come andrà a finire,voglio sperare che non sia l'ennesima fregatura anche perchè non può andarci storto sempre e solo a noi.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> 
> Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*



Quotate.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> 
> Sono Montanari, invece, le voci sarebbero state messe in giro da Wu e Zheng (cordata Galatioto)*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Garanzie false? Lo dice Bloomberg... Fininvest non conferma e preferisce non commentare. Da ambienti vicini alla holding si afferma che la solidità degli investitori guidati da Yonghong Li è stata verificata ed è certificata dal versamento della caparra di 100M nei tempi prestabiliti".*



Comunque non è un caso che Gianni e Pinotto siano stati fatti fuori dalla trattativa. Chissà che stavano combinando


----------



## naliM77 (21 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che escano queste notizie è estremamente grave e preoccupante, e tra l'altro la smentita delle fonti vicine a finivest all'Ansa non mi sembra così perentoria.Qui ce la possiamo prendere pure con Festa,che pone delle domande, e con Bloomberg ma la realtà è che tutto ciò nasce perchè non c'è piena trasparenza in questa operazione e alcune cose non tornano(come sempre quando ci sono di mezzo Finivest e Berlusconi) .Dai due capo cordata Han li e Yonghong li che sono due perfetti sconosciuti,per finire all'incomprensibile richiesta di anonimato degli investitori manco stessero riciclando denaro.Boh, vedremo come andrà a finire,voglio sperare che non sia l'ennesima fregatura anche perchè non può andarci storto sempre e solo a noi.



Non capisco il tuo discorso.

Se la notizia è falsa e la gente la mette in giro, non ci vedo nulla di preoccupante. Si parla comunque di un documento datato aprile, da allora, forse ti sei perso un po' di cose, ne sono successe di tutti i colori, non serve che te lo spieghi.

Poi vabbè, la storia dell'anonimato "manco stessero riciclando denaro", forse non ti è chiaro che per legge i nomi andranno fatti a trattativa chiusa, che tu li sappia prima della chiusura (che bada, può sempre saltare eh) non vedo che importanza possa avere ai fini della trattativa stessa. Fininvest conosce i nomi delle persone coinvolte, chi deve conoscerle è Fininvest, quindi, perchè tutta questa ansia al riguardo?


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che escano queste notizie è estremamente grave e preoccupante, e tra l'altro la smentita delle fonti vicine a finivest all'Ansa non mi sembra così perentoria.Qui ce la possiamo prendere pure con Festa,che pone delle domande, e con Bloomberg ma la realtà è che tutto ciò nasce perchè non c'è piena trasparenza in questa operazione e alcune cose non tornano(come sempre quando ci sono di mezzo Finivest e Berlusconi) .Dai due capo cordata Han li e Yonghong li che sono perfetti sconosciuti,per finire all'incomprensibile richiesta di anonimato degli investitori manco stessero riciclando denaro.Boh, vedremo come andrà a finire,voglio sperare che non sia l'ennesima fregatura anche perchè non può andarci storto sempre e solo a noi.



Stranamente pessimista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff.
> *



Secondo me questa è la versione più credibile.

Se li hanno cacciati di punto in bianco, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Tahva (21 Settembre 2016)

Ma, per l'ennesima volta, che razza di giornalismo fa SportMediaset? Hanno appena detto che "Fininvest non commenta i presunti problemi alla cordata citati da Bloomberg", mentre c'è un comunicato congiunto che li smentisce. Mamma mia...


----------



## sette (21 Settembre 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> questa notizia sulla gazzetta ha scatenato i perdazzurri e i giuventini... tutti ad esultare. Ho una voglia di fargli rimangiare tutto. Poverelli



cioè... io capisco anche gli juventini per la squadra che hanno e quello che hanno vinto, ma gli interisti??? GLI INTERISTI HANNO IL CORAGGIO DI PARLARE????


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che escano queste notizie è estremamente grave e preoccupante, e tra l'altro la smentita delle fonti vicine a finivest all'Ansa non mi sembra così perentoria.Qui ce la possiamo prendere pure con Festa,che pone delle domande, e con Bloomberg ma la realtà è che tutto ciò nasce perchè non c'è piena trasparenza in questa operazione e alcune cose non tornano(come sempre quando ci sono di mezzo Finivest e Berlusconi) .Dai due capo cordata Han li e Yonghong li che sono perfetti sconosciuti,per finire all'incomprensibile richiesta di anonimato degli investitori manco stessero riciclando denaro.Boh, vedremo come andrà a finire,voglio sperare che non sia l'ennesima fregatura anche perchè non può andarci storto sempre e solo a noi.



Non va mai bene niente.

Fanno selfie, video, tweet e comunicati ogni due minuti l'anno scorso----> troppo risalto mediatico (e in effetti ce n'era veramente tanto, oltre i limiti dell'accettabile, per quello che perdipiù si è rivelato un teatrino come molti sospettarono fin dall'inizio)

Pochi comunicati e riservatezza sugli investitori ma fatti concreti (i 100 milioni e la quotazione in borsa)-----> troppo mistero

Se fossero rimasti in silenzio per dire tutto a closing avvenuto-----> ci saremmo sorbiti per tutta l'estate e anche ora gli alfieri di Berlusconi e Galliani che avrebbero squillato "avete visto? Berlusconi non vende, ma rilancia con l'Italmilan", e panico mista a rassegnazione dei tifosi


----------



## de sica (21 Settembre 2016)

Ovviamente devono buttare benzina su questo fuocherello per fare i loro articoli e vendere. La verità è una: 100 M versati e si va spediti verso il closing.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "La verità è che la vecchia cordata, che poi è la stessa, con questa storia vuole dimostrare perchè poi ha deciso per la scissione. Vogliono dire che "quelli buoni" erano loro. E' altresì chiarissimo che è in atto una campagna mediatica contro l'attuale cordata rappresentata da Yonghong Li e Han Li."*


----------



## Reblanck (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Bloomberg si riferisce alla cordata precedente, quella di Galatioto e Gancikoff. *



Gli amici di Campopiano xD


----------



## Reblanck (21 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "La verità è che la vecchia cordata, che poi è la stessa, con questa storia vuole dimostrare perchè poi ha deciso per la scissione. Vogliono dire che "quelli buoni" erano loro. E' altresì chiarissimo che è in atto una campagna mediatica contro l'attuale cordata rappresentata da Yonghong Li e Han Li."*



Ancora questo parla ? hahahaha


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

*Libero titola: documenti falsi. Cessione Milan, è un disastro. Hanno fregato Berlusconi?*


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*
> ...




.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Comunque, la notizia sta rimbalzando in tutto il mondo con toni quasi tragici. Serve una presa di posizione forte e netta. Questi comunicatelli che dicono e non dicono, non fanno altro che aumentare i dubbi.


----------



## sette (21 Settembre 2016)

Dubitasse pure il padre eterno. Zero mi frega.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Libero titola: documenti falsi. Cessione Milan, è un disastro. Hanno fregato Berlusconi?*



Porcaccia la miseria ci vanno giù pesante...


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, la notizia sta rimbalzando in tutto il mondo con toni quasi tragici. Serve una presa di posizione forte e netta. Questi comunicatelli che dicono e non dicono, non fanno altro che aumentare i dubbi.



Ma quali dubbi dai..

Ma davvero qualcuno pensa che non ci sarà il Closing ??


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "La verità è che la vecchia cordata, che poi è la stessa, con questa storia vuole dimostrare perchè poi ha deciso per la scissione. Vogliono dire che "quelli buoni" erano loro. E' altresì chiarissimo che è in atto una campagna mediatica contro l'attuale cordata rappresentata da Yonghong Li e Han Li."*



A campopiano credo zero però fosse così sarebbe un pò tragica la cosa..


----------



## enrico100 (21 Settembre 2016)

La verità è che Bloomberg è in guerra col governo cinese e che 100M sono già arrivati in cassa, il resto sono frottole. Su zbloomberg controllate da soli, cercando su google "Bloomberg New York Times china controversy" e troverete tutti i risultati che volete


----------



## fra29 (21 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa è la versione più credibile.
> 
> Se li hanno cacciati di punto in bianco, un motivo ci sarà.



Si però dobbiamo metterci d'accordo perché abbiamo detto che la cordata era la stessa con in + GSR e Gancikoff.
Nel caso ci fosse questo documento falso anche la cordata attuale ne sarebbe stata artefice..
spero davvero che sto governo cinese sia dentro e ci ripaghi di questi mesi di fango e prese in giro di giornalisti e non..
Certo che una trattativa con un gruppo unico grosso con il senno di poi l'avrei preferita..


----------



## ps18ps (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*
> ...



mha, si parla di un documento di mesi fa, quando la cordata era comunque diversa. Le società coinvolte comunque smentiscono, quindi mi sembra una notizia usata per attaccare la "nuova" cordata, come regolamento dei conti, e l'ennesimo tentativo di gettare fango sulla trattativa


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

*Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*


----------



## ps18ps (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*



mha non c'era un comunicato di qualche giorno fa di sino europe che diceva che c'erano tutti i soldi?


----------



## Zani (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, la notizia sta rimbalzando in tutto il mondo con toni quasi tragici. Serve una presa di posizione forte e netta. Questi comunicatelli che dicono e non dicono, non fanno altro che aumentare i dubbi.



Chiami comunicatelli comunicati ufficiali delle due società e allo stesso tempo dai peso a dichiarazioni di "fonti anonime"? Solo perchè tutti la ripetono non vuol dire che sia vera


----------



## Nils Liedholm (21 Settembre 2016)

C'è differenza tra dire SMENTISCONO e dire NON CONFERMANO.
Ma chi li fa i comunicati Fininvest? Pedullà?!?!


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*



Il silenzio dei cinesi manda in bestia pure Cerruti...
Il fatto che però non ci siano ancora tutti i membri della cordata mi pare purtroppo verosimile perchè altrimenti basterebbe un semplice comunicato nel quale si dice che i soggetti non vogliono esporsi perchè quotati in borsa...basterebbe questo semplice comunicato per smetterla con le speculazioni..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> C'è differenza tra dire SMENTISCONO e dire NON CONFERMANO.
> Ma chi li fa i comunicati Fininvest? Pedullà?!?!



Anche a me ha dato quelle sensazione purtroppo...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*



E figurati se i gobbi non ci marciano sopra.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> C'è differenza tra dire SMENTISCONO e dire NON CONFERMANO.
> Ma chi li fa i comunicati Fininvest? Pedullà?!?!



Esattamente. Quello che provavo a far capire. Serve un comunicato forte e chiaro. Non per il closing ma perchè ci sta ridendo dietro tutto il mondo.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Libero titola: documenti falsi. Cessione Milan, è un disastro. Hanno fregato Berlusconi?*


Berlusconi fregato, lui che ha appena intascato 100 milioni di euro senza cedere una sola azione? Accidenti, avevo dedotto esattamente il contrario, ma mi sbagliavo, me lo dice Libero...


----------



## naliM77 (21 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> C'è differenza tra dire SMENTISCONO e dire NON CONFERMANO.
> Ma chi li fa i comunicati Fininvest? Pedullà?!?!



guarda cerco di farla semplice:

Fininvest non smentisce perché purtroppo la cosa è vera...però dal 25 aprile al 5 agosto sono successe alcune cose, tra cui Galatioto/Gancikoff sono stati fatti fuori quasi a "sorpresa" e nessuno sa perché (fino ad ora).

ora vediamo se ci arrivi da solo.


----------



## LukeLike (21 Settembre 2016)

Sarà solo un caso, ma ogni volta che perdiamo una partita, il closing è a un passo, ora che le cose ci stanno andando abbastanza bene, di nuovo ombre sulla cessione. Insomma noi tifosi non si può mai stare tranquilli.


----------



## beleno (21 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Berlusconi fregato, lui che ha appena intascato 100 milioni di euro senza cedere una sola azione? Accidenti, avevo dedotto esattamente il contrario, ma mi sbagliavo, me lo dice Libero...



Infatti  Se qualcuno mi vuole fregare mi contatti in privato che gli comunico il mio IBAN.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*




.


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## ps18ps (21 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> La verità è che Bloomberg è in guerra col governo cinese e che 100M sono già arrivati in cassa, il resto sono frottole. Su zbloomberg controllate da soli, cercando su google "Bloomberg New York Times china controversy" e troverete tutti i risultati che volete



Questo è vero.
Bloomberg è contro i cinesi.



martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il silenzio dei cinesi manda in bestia pure Cerruti...
> Il fatto che però non ci siano ancora tutti i membri della cordata mi pare purtroppo verosimile perchè altrimenti basterebbe un semplice comunicato nel quale si dice che i soggetti non vogliono esporsi perchè quotati in borsa...basterebbe questo semplice comunicato per smetterla con le speculazioni..



Il silenzio manda in bestia molti giornalisti, come testimoniato sia da altri giornalisti come Pagni e Campopiano, ma includiamo pure Suma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Quello che provavo a far capire. Serve un comunicato forte e chiaro. Non per il closing ma perchè ci sta ridendo dietro tutto il mondo.



Ma se hanno già fatto un comunicato in cui ti scrivono che tutto va bene e che la chiusura è pronta per il 15 novembre , cosa devono scrivere di più ? 

E' ovvio che sia una speculazione giornalaia .


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Quello che provavo a far capire. Serve un comunicato forte e chiaro. Non per il closing ma perchè ci sta ridendo dietro tutto il mondo.



A questo punto serve qualcosa di più di un comunicato: devono pubblicare i nomi degli altri investitori. 
Altrimenti uscirà sempre fuori qualcosa di negativo.

C'è troppa gente che rema contro questa cessione.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*



.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> C'è differenza tra dire SMENTISCONO e dire NON CONFERMANO.
> Ma chi li fa i comunicati Fininvest? Pedullà?!?!



Ma Fininvest cosa dovrebbe smentire? 
Gli avranno fatto vedere delle carte, mica dei documenti validi. Deve smentire di averle viste? 
Se ne è fregata delle fotocopie, ha aspettato di vedere cose tangibili.
Infatti fino a che non ha preso i quattrini (tutti), non ha fatto una piega.
Ora i soldi ci sono, oppure erano fotocopie anche quelle?
Rupert Murdock e Michael Bloomberg sono legati a filo doppio, può darsi che la vendita del Milan (e soprattutto l'incasso di 860 Mln) dia fastidio al maggiore competitor italiano di Fininvest, che spera(va) in un indebolimento della concorrenza. 
Date retta, è tutta fogna che viene scoperchiata per invidia, per interesse, per aumentare la lettura e i commenti. 
Non facciamoci prendere per il Q. Aspettiamo con serenità il closing: _dopo_ vedremo se i cinesi manterranno quanto promesso (350 Mln in 3-4 anni). Che è quello che conta. 
Dei soldi a Fininvest non ci può fregare di meno...


----------



## robs91 (21 Settembre 2016)

Bloomberg non è Tuttosport o la gazzetta,evidentemente ciò che afferma è vero.


----------



## de sica (21 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me sono capitali di rientro. I 100 milioni sono soldi del berlusca rientrati dalla Cina Nera. La guardia di finanza in tutto questo dorme e fa finta di nulla. LOL


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.*



,


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2016)

Si dai sono cinesi fake, hanno regalato 100 milioni al nano (in realtà rientro di capitali sporchi del nano stesso) e adesso si dilegueranno facendo una figura di pupu mega galattica..

Mamma mia quanto non vedo l'ora che arrivi sto closing e che a Gennaio spendiamo 100 milioni sul mercato..così poi finiranno ste speculazioni vergognose..

Poi mi fa ridere citare bloomberg manco fosse la Bibbia..negli ultimi 7-8 anni hanno sparato tante di quelle fregnacce...


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si dai sono cinesi fake, hanno regalato 100 milioni al nano (in realtà rientro di capitali sporchi del nano stesso) e adesso si dilegueranno facendo una figura di pupu mega galattica..
> 
> Mamma mia quanto non vedo l'ora che arrivi sto closing e che a Gennaio spendiamo 100 milioni sul mercato..così poi finiranno ste speculazioni vergognose..
> 
> Poi mi fa ridere citare bloomberg manco fosse la Bibbia..negli ultimi 7-8 anni hanno sparato tante di quelle fregnacce...



Per carità, non osare parlare contro Bloomberg, che è proibitissimo: da loro solo verità "a la Lehman Brothers" .


----------



## martinmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Per carità, non osare parlare contro Bloomberg, che è proibitissimo: da loro solo verità "a la Lehman Brothers" .



Bloomberg a giugno era il nostro punto di riferimento però,la nostra Bibbia...e mi pare furono i primi a parlare della cessione del Milan...


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bloomberg a giugno era il nostro punto di riferimento però,la nostra Bibbia...e mi pare furono i primi a parlare della cessione del Milan...



Mai stata la "mia" Bibbia.
Come ci sia gente che possa fidarsi ancora di una simile "organizzazione" (e non aggiungo altro) dopo gli scandali passati mi stupisce molto.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

Bloomberg no, le "fonti anonime" si, per quanto ne sappiamo potrei avergli dato io ste notizie


----------



## wfiesso (21 Settembre 2016)

casnop ha scritto:


> berlusconi fregato, lui che ha appena intascato 100 milioni di euro senza cedere una sola azione? Accidenti, avevo dedotto esattamente il contrario, ma mi sbagliavo, me lo dice libero...



lol


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2016)

Che speculino su quello che vogliono...tanto chi vuole aprire gli occhi lo fa...gli altri lo faranno al closing..poco male. Chi vuole vedere marcio anche in "fonti anonime" lo faccia pure...tanto il sangue amaro se lo fa lui. I programmi tv e giornali raccontano inesattezze?? E chi se ne frega! Pure loro si scontreranno con i fatti. Come comunicati vanno benissimo quelli usciti fino ad ora...gli altri se ne faranno una ragione e sicuramente non ne moriranno...dai su...non stiamo parlando di babbo natale, la befana, i folletti...pariamo di gente che ha già versato 100 MILIONI (non soldi del monopoli, fantadollari, soldi invisibili) e che non perde occasione per ribadire la bontà dell'affare e che si va verso il closing...qualcuno ha perso il contatto con la realtà (che poi, per inciso, andasse tutto a monte(non succede) cosa ci fate coi comunicati che a gran voce invocate??? Ve lo dico io: vi ci pulite il sedere!!)


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bloomberg a giugno era il nostro punto di riferimento però,la nostra Bibbia...e mi pare furono i primi a parlare della cessione del Milan...



No amico mio,ti sbagli,come riportato dal vademecum sulla cessione i primi a parlare di Cinesi fu "La Repubblica" già a febbraio con tanto di smentite ufficiali da parte di Fininvest poi a Marzo con mia enorme sorpresa ho scoperto che il primo a parlare di Galatioto fù il Corriere della Sera,il giorno dopo Gds ed un paio di giorni dopo é uscita l'intervista di Galatioto.

P.S

Rileggendomi il vademecum ho notato quanto gli stessi giornalisti che parlano oggi abbiano toppato più e più volte in passato sulla cessione,segnalo in particolare un Bellinazzo che a Gennaio dava il Closing con Mr.Bee entro due settimane.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bloomberg a giugno era il nostro punto di riferimento però,la nostra Bibbia...e mi pare furono i primi a parlare della cessione del Milan...


Bloomberg, sia chiaro, ha fatto un lavoro giornalisticamente ineccepibile. Ha ricevuto una soffiata da una fonte anonima. Ha adempiuto al proprio dovere di informare, precisando tuttavia la natura della fonte. Ha pubblicato la replica del soggetto notiziato. Punto. Lavoro secondo uno standard da manuale dell'integrità e completezza di informazione. È il contesto circostante ad averne fatto un uso strumentale, evocando chissà cosa per una informazione che potrei aver diffuso io, e magari l'ho fatto per davvero.


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky, Cerruti: come riportato anche da Bloomberg, ciò che è solleva più dubbi è il fatto che i cinesi non abbiano ancora trovato tutti i soldi e che siano alla ricerca di investitori. L'altra cosa poco chiara è l'identità, tenuta ancora segreta, degli investitori. Qualche dubbio sulla buona riuscita della trattativa chiaramente c'è, anche se le parti fanno sapere che si va verso il closing. Se saltasse tutto anche questa volta, dopo Bee, sarebbe clamoroso.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che speculino su quello che vogliono...tanto chi vuole aprire gli occhi lo fa...gli altri lo faranno al closing..poco male. Chi vuole vedere marcio anche in "fonti anonime" lo faccia pure...tanto il sangue amaro se lo fa lui. I programmi tv e giornali raccontano inesattezze?? E chi se ne frega! Pure loro si scontreranno con i fatti. Come comunicati vanno benissimo quelli usciti fino ad ora...gli altri se ne faranno una ragione e sicuramente non ne moriranno...dai su...non stiamo parlando di babbo natale, la befana, i folletti...pariamo di gente che ha già versato 100 MILIONI (non soldi del monopoli, fantadollari, soldi invisibili) e che non perde occasione per ribadire la bontà dell'affare e che si va verso il closing...qualcuno ha perso il contatto con la realtà (che poi, per inciso, andasse tutto a monte(non succede) cosa ci fate coi comunicati che a gran voce invocate??? Ve lo dico io: vi ci pulite il sedere!!)



THIS.... oh yes


----------



## fra29 (21 Settembre 2016)

E anche vero che la nostra trattativa sia davvero complessa e facilmente "attaccabile".
Resta difficile capire perché con Fininvest desiderosa di vendere sia necessaria un'operazione di finanza creativa e nessun gruppo a caso (tipo un Suning più grande) si sia avvicinato.. 
Ripeto, l'unica spiegazione è quella dello stato e tutti speriamo sia così altrimenti sono cavoli amari..
I dubbi sullo stato però restano perché:
1. GSR si va a mettere contro lo stato?
2. Suning riceve il permesso di "oscurare" il Governo nei prossimi anni (può succedere benissimo che il Milan finisca dietro all'Inter per qualche anno).

Boh.. Al futuro la sentenza...
Certo che sta trattativa estenuante ci sta mettendo davvero a dura prova..


----------



## Edric (21 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che speculino su quello che vogliono...tanto chi vuole aprire gli occhi lo fa...gli altri lo faranno al closing..poco male. Chi vuole vedere marcio anche in "fonti anonime" lo faccia pure...tanto il sangue amaro se lo fa lui. I programmi tv e giornali raccontano inesattezze?? E chi se ne frega! Pure loro si scontreranno con i fatti. Come comunicati vanno benissimo quelli usciti fino ad ora...gli altri se ne faranno una ragione e sicuramente non ne moriranno...dai su...non stiamo parlando di babbo natale, la befana, i folletti...pariamo di gente che ha già versato 100 MILIONI (non soldi del monopoli, fantadollari, soldi invisibili) e che non perde occasione per ribadire la bontà dell'affare e che si va verso il closing...qualcuno ha perso il contatto con la realtà (che poi, per inciso, andasse tutto a monte(non succede) cosa ci fate coi comunicati che a gran voce invocate??? Ve lo dico io: vi ci pulite il sedere!!)



Vedo che la campagna mediatica "contro" continua, sprezzante del ridicolo che ormai si sta attirando, da più e più parti.  

Un buon consiglio da dare a certe "fonti"... fatevene una ragione, il mondo sta cambiando. 
Anche perché, continuando su questa linea, state perdendo anche quel poco di rispetto che vi è rimasto.

Per il resto il post di Jack sopra spiega già tutto in poche ma concretissime righe


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bloomberg torna ad occuparsi della cessione del Milan e lo fa lanciando un'accusa gravissima: stando ad una fonte anonima (l'ennesima, NDR) i cinesi nella fase iniziale della trattativa avrebbero mostrato un documento della Bank of Jiangsu del tutto falso, quindi non comprovante una vera disponibilità liquida.
> Dal canto suo, Sino-Europe interpellata da Bloomberg afferma di non aver mandato nessun documento simile e che ha già annunciato di procedere speditamente verso il closing senza alcun problema.
> 
> *Comunicato congiunto Sino-Fininvest: non si confermano i contenuti dell'ennesimo articolo di Bloomberg. Si procede verso il closing entro fine 2016*
> ...



Vorrei capire un unica cosa... perche non e che parlo benissimo l'italiano... e forse mi sfugge un particolare.
Si parla di fonte anonima.

Vorrei capire se e una fonte che ha detto di volere rimanere anonima ma con Bloomberg che conosce perfettamente la persona oppure se e una fonte anonima ANCHE per Bloomberg.
Insomma sono due cose completamente differenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire un unica cosa... perche non e che parlo benissimo l'italiano... e forse mi sfugge un particolare.
> Si parla di fonte anonima.
> 
> Vorrei capire se e una fonte che ha detto di volere rimanere anonima ma con Bloomberg che conosce perfettamente la persona oppure se e una fonte anonima ANCHE per Bloomberg.
> Insomma sono due cose completamente differenti.



Si dice fonte anonima quando vuoi scrivere una stupidata e per non vuoi prenderti la responsabilità .

Una fonte anonima dice che il tipo che si fa la diletta sono io .


----------



## Coripra (21 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si dice fonte anonima quando vuoi scrivere una stupidata e per non vuoi prenderti la responsabilità .
> 
> Una fonte anonima dice che il tipo che si fa la diletta sono io .



E' vero!
Confermo!


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire un unica cosa... perche non e che parlo benissimo l'italiano... e forse mi sfugge un particolare.
> Si parla di fonte anonima.
> 
> Vorrei capire se e una fonte che ha detto di volere rimanere anonima ma con Bloomberg che conosce perfettamente la persona oppure se e una fonte anonima ANCHE per Bloomberg.
> Insomma sono due cose completamente differenti.


La fonte è ben nota a Bloomberg, ma essa ha chiesto all'agenzia di non rivelare la propria identità. La mancata identificazione inficia tuttavia di credibilità la notizia, perché è impedito di appurare se ed in qual misura la fonte è relazionata al contesto di fatto da cui la notizia stessa è generata. Diversa è la nozione di ambiente da cui proviene la fonte, ché essa rende tale fonte non anonima, ma genericamente identificabile, ed attendibile in relazione al contesto da cui proviene. Bloomberg, secondo lo standard giornalistico anglosassone, nel declinare la fonte come anonima l'ha qualificata di fatto come non attendibile, imponendo di fatto la replica dal soggetto notiziato. Sarebbe dovuta finire lì la cosa, ma l'Italia è il paese della non informazione, dove un non fatto si fa evento, e pretende di sostituirsi alla realtà. Lo sappiamo, ma cominciamo ad esserne stanchi.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "La verità è che la vecchia cordata, che poi è la stessa, con questa storia vuole dimostrare perchè poi ha deciso per la scissione. Vogliono dire che "quelli buoni" erano loro. E' altresì chiarissimo che è in atto una campagna mediatica contro l'attuale cordata rappresentata da Yonghong Li e Han Li."*



Ma che cialtrone Campopiano mamma mia


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Settembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La fonte è ben nota a Bloomberg, ma essa ha chiesto all'agenzia di non rivelare la propria identità. La mancata identificazione inficia tuttavia di credibilità la notizia, perché è impedito di appurare se ed in qual misura la fonte è relazionata al contesto di fatto da cui la notizia stessa è generata. Diversa è la nozione di ambiente da cui proviene la fonte, ché essa rende tale fonte non anonima, ma genericamente identificabile, ed attendibile in relazione al contesto da cui proviene. Bloomberg, secondo lo standard giornalistico anglosassone, nel declinare la fonte come anonima l'ha qualificata di fatto come non attendibile, imponendo di fatto la replica dal soggetto notiziato. Sarebbe dovuta finire lì la cosa, ma l'Italia è il paese della non informazione, dove un non fatto si fa evento, e pretende di sostituirsi alla realtà. Lo sappiamo, ma cominciamo ad esserne stanchi.


Perdonami [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] ....capisco la fonte che per ragioni di sicurezza vuole mantenere l'anonimato ma se tu fossi il direttore di Bloomberg non vorresti vedere il documento prima di pubblicare l'articolo?
Oppure ti fideresti di una notizia che ha la stessa credibilità del classico ''me l'ha detto mio cugggino''?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] ....capisco la fonte che per ragioni di sicurezza vuole mantenere l'anonimato ma se tu fossi il direttore di Bloomberg non vorresti vedere il documento prima di pubblicare l'articolo?
> Oppure ti fideresti di una notizia che ha la stessa credibilità del classico ''me l'ha detto mio cugggino''?



Non basta vedere il documento, che in teoria può anche essere artefatto, ma bisogna dimostrare che all'epoca fosse nella disponibilità di Sino e Fininvest.
Cosa che dubito Bloomberg possa mai riuscire a dimostrare.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] ....capisco la fonte che per ragioni di sicurezza vuole mantenere l'anonimato ma se tu fossi il direttore di Bloomberg non vorresti vedere il documento prima di pubblicare l'articolo?
> Oppure ti fideresti di una notizia che ha la stessa credibilità del classico ''me l'ha detto mio cugggino''?



Ecco. Hai centrato il punto.
Per me Bloomberg sa chi e la fonte e OVVIAMENTE ha controllato l'informazione.
Insomma Bloomberg non e la Gazzetta...

Fosse vero che hanno inventato tutto si sarebbero gia presi una querela o no ?


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] ....capisco la fonte che per ragioni di sicurezza vuole mantenere l'anonimato ma se tu fossi il direttore di Bloomberg non vorresti vedere il documento prima di pubblicare l'articolo?
> Oppure ti fideresti di una notizia che ha la stessa credibilità del classico ''me l'ha detto mio cugggino''?


Se tutti i media dovessero valutare la pubblicabilita' della notizia sulla base di un riscontro documentale della sua veridicità, l'ottanta per cento delle notizie non sarebbe pubblicabile... Bloomberg ha fatto una stima della sua fonte, che conosce, e l'ha ritenuta non infondata, ma la scelta della sua anonimia la rende di per sé non verificata, né controllabile da terzi, particolarmente dal notiziato, cui le regole non scritte della corretta informazione riservano allora l'opportuna replica contro il pericolo di una disinformazione indotta. In America fanno così, per tutelare il diritto all'informazione e coniugarlo con il doveroso accertamento dei fatti. In Italia è credibile chi la spara più grossa, specie se ad alta voce con un robusto megafono.


----------



## Casnop (21 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non basta vedere il documento, che in teoria può anche essere artefatto, ma bisogna dimostrare che all'epoca fosse nella disponibilità di Sino e Fininvest.
> Cosa che dubito Bloomberg possa mai riuscire a dimostrare.


Se avesse avuto il documento, e lo avesse verificato, Bloomberg non avrebbe citato una fonte anonima ma una fonte documentale. Questi maneggiano informazioni da migliaia di miliardi di dollari di controvalore, cercano di essere attenti a quel che fanno.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Hai centrato il punto.
> Per me Bloomberg sa chi e la fonte e OVVIAMENTE ha controllato l'informazione.
> Insomma Bloomberg non e la Gazzetta...
> 
> Fosse vero che hanno inventato tutto si sarebbero gia presi una querela o no ?



Fininvest che "non conferma" invece di smentire, secondo te cosa può significare?...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Settembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Hai centrato il punto.
> Per me Bloomberg sa chi e la fonte e OVVIAMENTE ha controllato l'informazione.
> Insomma Bloomberg non e la Gazzetta...
> 
> *Fosse vero che hanno inventato tutto si sarebbero gia presi una querela o no ?*


Per la querela non so ma di sicuro ad una notizia falsa non si risponde con un ''non possiamo confermare'' ma con un ben più chiaro ''totalmente priva di fondamento''...invece...
Magari alla fine si rivelerà la classica tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua ma io andrei cauto prima di giudicare Bloomberg il classico giornale trash che s'inventa le notizie...


----------



## Doctore (21 Settembre 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fininvest che "non conferma" invece di smentire, secondo te cosa può significare?...



tanto i 100 mil li hanno in saccoccia.


----------

